# Do You Totally Trust Your Dog Off Leash?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

This question doesn't apply to people who don't have a solid recall on their dogs,but for the rest of you ,do you totally trust your dogs off leash or do you use precautions depending on the area? This is assuming that you are in an area where there are no leash requirements. I've heard some people say that a truly well trained dog should be trusted anywhere off leash and should always recall. 

I personally use discretion depending on the area,even for my dogs who have a solid recall.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Jazzy I would trust anywhere off leash, her recall has been solid since she was 9 weeks old and has never failed. She doesn't WANT to leave my side so it's easy to call her back if needed

Delgado not so much, I do trust him off leash but only in certain areas. He's getting there but not yet


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The only time they are allowed off leash is when they are in an enclosed area. I might considered it during hiking or if I'm in the middle of a forest preserve. I won't ever trust them, to many things can happen and I just don't feel its worth that risk. It is definitely more my fear then anything. The GSD doesn't ever go far from me and she is always checking in. She does real well off leash, so does the golden, the older one is getting better(she is to old to run from me).


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I trust Koda 100% without any doubts. She's always been amazing with her recall, and like Shade's girl Jazzy, always wants to be by my side. I have never had her hesitate or not come when called. 
So, if we are in an area where she doesn't have to have a leash on, she doesn't have one on. I want to say, though, that anywhere with cars does NOT count in my mind as a place she isn't required to be leashed. 
Other than that, I have never had any worries about her off-leash. If anything, she behaves BETTER when she isn't on a leash (which is pretty near impossible ).


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I totally trust my dogs off-leash but we do 90% of our training off-leash from day one. But like you I use discretion and common sense. Just because I trust them doesn't mean I'm not going to be wise and cover my bases. My vet's office has an odd parking situation, right off a very busy street. Your car is literally about 6 feet from the road when you are unloading. I know my dogs will hop out and platz on command, but I still snap a leash on while still in the car. I've never needed to really use it, but it's on regardless.
We have a private 12 acre dog park as part of our business so my dogs get a ton of practice coming to me off leash when called with TONS of distractions. It's a pain in the neck sometimes, but it is a nice skill when you've worked on it to be sure.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I trust Hunter 100% off leash. His recall has never failed me. Tried, tested and true. He's always been that way - he's very biddable. He'd be crushed if I got mad at him for not returning. Haha.

We train a lot off leash, a lot with distractions, a lot in high drive. Like a down and recall in high prey drive / ball drive. Hard work pays off, I firmly believe that.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

I trust Molly 100% off leash! We don't even need to tie her up in the yard she stays within the boundaries we trained her to stay within! She does not like being further then 20 feet from us


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Rayden 100%, any time any place.

Singe, I trust in a KNOWN environment.


----------



## Laney (Feb 12, 2012)

I trust Rivers 100% off leash. It definitely took a while to get to that point, but his recall is solid now and he won't let me get too far from him. It helps that he knows the commands "fast", "slow", "left", and "right" so when he goes to far ahead I can direct him or tell him to slow down or stay close to me. That being said, I use extra precaution when he is off-leash. If there are roads nearby I make sure he stays extra close (even though he knows to sit and wait for me before leaving the curb), I always keep a leash with me, and at night I always have a flashlight so I can see anything that can be a danger to him.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Aiden can go anywhere off leash. His recall has been 100% reliable for at least 2 years now.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Smokey I trust anywhere and in any situation. I would allow him off leash at anytime and not worry, although he is 17 and has practically lost his hearing I am careful around the road, since he can't hear me

Chief I would let off the leash anywhere, he would come back I don't have a doubt about that, but it would be on his time not when I call him


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I trust my dog to do what I expect him to do. Some times that includes things I don't want him to do. Because of that I always take precautions. Now what I never trust is other people or their dogs around him.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nikon - Yes. If I call him to me and leash him it's because of *other* dogs or people, not him.

Coke - absolutely not!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes for Kyleigh. I even bragged a month or so ago that I called her back to me when she was chasing something and she flipped right around to come back (except that the three dogs behind her ran into her and she went into the creek LOL)

Downtown / in the city, I do trust her, but I have the leash on her and it's draped over my shoulders. Don't want a $150 fine LOL

Like others, I've worked more with her off leash that I have on leash. We've been at the dog park since she was a puppy, and hiking off leash since she was about 5 months old ... never had any issues.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo is great off leash, though when he was about 10 months blew me off to get to a yorkie bouncing off a leash. Since then, however he's proved himself to be pretty much 100%. More often than not, I train with no collar or line on him(on my own property) but if needed I do use a line for communication.

Kacie possibly, so far so good...she is very handler sensitive and will listen, but her prey drive is huge, so I am diligent in watching proactively.

Onyx no way! She is not a biddable dog, and will take a correction with glee. NO recall either. So she is never "free" when not in our fenced in back yard. If I wanted to, I guess I could get a better dog with ecollar training, but I just haven't put the time into her recall or reactivity, I basically washed her out of sportwork, so it isn't necessary.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I don't think anything is 100% 

My dogs are normally offleash beginning as puppies, I have always had excellent recalls with my gsd's (aussie not so much,, I have/had a couple (Masi included) that I can call off deer/squirrels/wildlife, which is a big plus since I do alot of woods walking and we have alot of wildlife around.

I would say close trustworthy off leash, and have (knock on wood) never had an incident where I didn't get a recall when asked, but there's always a chance.

Jynx(aussie), I gave up a long time ago on recalls with her, Unless I have food in my hand, that girl has always had her own agenda, if wildlife is around, she'd chase them to china if I let her


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mine are very used to being off leash, they've both been going to off leash parks to play ball and swim from a young age. But they WOULD chase a neighborhood cat or a squirrel, so they're not off leash near cars. 

I would say it depends on the area, and also the circumstances. The more engaged with us they are, the less they care about anything else, so playing ball at the park or with Halo at flyball practice they are very reliable.



JakodaCD OA said:


> I don't think anything is 100%


I don't either, and I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Gharrissc said:


> This question doesn't apply to people who don't have a solid recall on their dogs,but for the rest of you ,do you totally trust your dogs off leash or do you use precautions depending on the area? This is assuming that you are in an area where there are no leash requirements. I've heard some people say that a truly well trained dog should be trusted anywhere off leash and should always recall.
> 
> I personally use discretion depending on the area,even for my dogs who have a solid recall.


 
GREAT! question.

My answer is - if you don't (or can't) trust them everywhere; then you can't trust them anywhere!

A previous female GSD, yes! Anyehee and under any distraction including walkingdown a busy city sdewalk or downa wldlive forest trail.


Current male GSD - NO! Much better than he used to be but nowere near yet!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

A really well trained dog is as close to 100% as is "humanly" possible. (But also VERY rare!)


By witness, how many top scoring OB dogs have you seen where the handlers get upset with people too close or even heaven forbid, saying Hi to their dogs prior to going in the ring? 

And the ones i have seen like this are the "pros" of OB - entered in Utility B and Open B!


----------



## gotahaveaGSD (Dec 7, 2012)

I trust Maya 100% off leash. Ever since day one. All I have to do is a double whistle and she comes running. 

I'm rite now visiting mother-in -law in West Virginia and had her off leash in a field near a road and near people's back yards and two of them had 2-3 barking dogs and she looked but ignored them for the most part. ( love seeing her just run full speed, nothing like seeing your dog with ears back just running) when I was ready to go I just whistled and she came running and sat rite in front of me so I could put the leash on her. 

Ever since I was a kid, I wanted a dog I can trust off leash. I just can hear my mom and dad yelling " shut the door, don't let the dogs out "


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Benny is off leash a lot in areas where this is allowed but I always have the leash with me. I wish I could say he is 100% but he has a lot of prey drive and I don't want to ever take a chance. Just not worth it.


----------



## SpikeZombie (Nov 30, 2012)

That is adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Babsy, I can trust off lead anywhere, even with traffic. I was able to do so with her mother as well. 

Today I took Hepzibah up to a friend's home on Lake Erie. There were no fences. I turned her loose with their dog, and their friends young bitch. And no problem. Hepsi would not have gone far, she chased the two older dogs so far and then came back to check on me. She would go with them for a little and then get pets from everyone. 

While there were no fences, there were woods skirting their lawns. It was a private area. She might have gone over the edge and down into the lake, but she didn't. I wasn't too concerned about it really. She wanted to be near the people. 

I wouldn't do that where there was any traffic. 

This is a puppy I haven't trained to sit or down or come or anything with. She is 9 months. Very gentle, pleasant, and doing pretty good at remembering to keep four on the floor.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

gotahaveaGSD said:


> I trust Maya 100% off leash. *Ever since day one. *All I have to do is a double whistle and she comes running.
> 
> I'm rite now visiting mother-in -law in West Virginia and had her off leash in a field near a road and near people's back yards and two of them had 2-3 barking dogs and she looked but ignored them for the most part. ( love seeing her just run full speed, nothing like seeing your dog with ears back just running) when I was ready to go I just whistled and she came running and sat rite in front of me so I could put the leash on her.
> 
> Ever since I was a kid, I wanted a dog I can trust off leash. I just can hear my mom and dad yelling " shut the door, don't let the dogs out "


Did you get your dog as a trained adult?

Otherwise that is truly amazing!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That is truly amazing how many folks trust their dog off lead 100%. It is great!

One question that i wonder about - how much of a dog sticking close to their owners might be due to the dog feeling better when near the owner rather than off by themselves? I.E. a pack thing?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I would never trust any of my dogs no matter how well trained off leash near a road, ever. Many years ago I saw a dog get hit by a car right before my eyes, the dogs owner was walking him/her off lead... I saw the poor pup dying in the street with the owner wailing over him/her. It haunts me still to this day and as we've learned all too well recently it only takes just a few moments for a tragic incident to occur and snuff out a precious life.

I do let my dogs off leash up in the mountains for our hikes, they do excellent and won't go more than 15 feet away, that and the dog park along with a few dog beaches is the only place I let them off. Well except for my Chi mix, she doesn't like strangers and will bite if they bend down to pet her which they always do because she's a small dog and people automatically assume she likes being petted. So she only goes off leash in the mountains where we rarely encounter other people.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't know. Any of my girls, I can let out of the back yard which is fenced, and they will run to my vehicle, because they want to go with me. It is not common for people to walk down our road, but it happens, and the Amish drive their horses, the dogs don't chase them though. When we come back, I can let them loose at the car and they will run toward the house. 

All the adults have excellent recall. All of the babies don't, but they must associate me with the most exciting thing going on. 

Because of the freezing temps, my water hose is on vacation. So I cut down and old hose so I can fill the buckets. a two foot hose is unlikely to freeze especially if there is no nozzle. But to get to it, I have to open my back gate and carry the buckets through. Well, yesterday, after filling all the buckets, and feeding everyone, I was just going to let two of the nine month olds out, when one of them needed a little attention. I put the other out the door, and spent a few minutes working on the other's ear. When I came out, the other was on the outside of the gate. Uhg! I put Hannah into the Patio Kennel, and opened the gate and called Hermione, and she came right in. Big sigh of relief.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Gharrissc said:


> This question doesn't apply to people who don't have a solid recall on their dogs,but for the rest of you ,do you totally trust your dogs off leash or do you use precautions depending on the area?


I have a solid recall on two of my dogs but I still do NOT trust them 100% of the time.

They ARE dog and their natural instincts might take over.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

When I first adopted my GSD she was never on a leash, ever, and didn't need one. Then she discovered the joys of chasing deer and rabbits and she went back on leash. She has a good recall now- but I would simply not allow her loose around traffic. 

In the mountains, I'm not real particular. As long as the dogs check in and keep track of me they can wander about quite a bit. 

On the local trails, I keep the dogs in sight. I recall my feisty malinois when I see anyone or any dog. The other two are pretty much neutral to those distractions and are even good with horses (took work for that).

I've never had a dog that didn't need some work to get a really good recall. Some take a whole lot of work. I have had dogs (GSD and our family mutt growing up) that just stick around, and generally come when called, and don't bother other people or dogs. That doesn't mean they have built-in, no-training 100% reliable recall. That takes work unless you have an exceptional dog. In my experience, with the four dogs I've cared for personally, there is ALWAYS something more interesting than me that the dogs will chase/go after unless trained. Could be moose, rabbits, deer, bear poop, or all of the above. I've always had dogs with high prey drive- some pretty extreme. Must be something about the kinds of dogs I choose. Anyway, they get off leash in safe areas, but the amount of freedom they get when off leash varies by location and depends on the dog.


----------



## gotahaveaGSD (Dec 7, 2012)

codmaster said:


> Did you get your dog as a trained adult?
> 
> Otherwise that is truly amazing!



No, got her at 11 weeks. What my wife and I did was always have treats with us and we would go to a dog park and we would call her over every 5-10 minutes and give her a treat. 

I remember when she was like 3 months old, I let her go out in the back yard to relieve her self. I went to answer the phone and when I went to call her back in , I opened the door and did not see her. I freaked out. I called her and she came running back through the slightly opened gate I left open. When she came running I praised her for coming, not yelling at her. 

The double whistling thing came from being at the dog park near home. ( I live in a leash law state ) when I would whistle, and she would come. I would touch her collar then give her a treat. So every time I do it she won't leave me till I touch her collar. 

Others are saying they don't let there dogs off leash near a road, I agree. Like I said before I'm at my mother-in-laws house in West Virginia and at the field near her home there is a road between her house and the field. I only take the leash off after crossing the street and walking about 500 feet past the road and I put the leash back on 500 feet or so before the road to go back to her house. 

As for me I say I trust my dog 100% but I do use common sense and use the leash when needed.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

robk said:


> I trust my dog to do what I expect him to do. Some times that includes things I don't want him to do. Because of that I always take precautions. Now what I never trust is other people or their dogs around him.




Tessa has never been leashed at home, and even in mid bunny chase will skid to a stop at the front line of the house. We live in a town with many active walkers with and without dogs. I will always use a leash. I would rather err on the side of caution and not have any kind of accident with other dogs, or cars. We only leash her when camping if required by the campsite.


----------



## matt0300 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never had a dog I trusted off a lead till I got Liam, my current dog. He is 8 months old and does great off a lead. He doesnt like to go more than 15 ft away from me. When he was about 10 weeks he would stop and get distracted, I would just keep walking and not look back or call him. Eventually he just learned he needed to stay close or else he will get left behind.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I trusted Taz off the leash alot. He taught me a lesson about 10 years ago. Never trust them too much, because anything can happen and it did. A rabbit that always set in front of Taz, when he was outside to go potty on his chain had me and Taz running through the neighborhood. Taz wanted that rabbit bad!!! It always would tease my poor dog lol. So it was winter, and it also was very deep snow. I'm thinking ahhh OK Taz I will let you out real quick off of the chain to go potty....well That rabbit came from behind the shed and walked up to Taz and set where he always did to tease him. Then the poop hit the fan!!! ofcourse Taz didn't hurt the bunny, nor could he catch it. But I tell you I never want to have to chase my dog like that again :laugh: I thought I was going to die. I chalk that one up as a learning scenario...I swear I heard squirrels Laughing at me LOL


----------



## tacticalseries (Dec 24, 2012)

I use discretion with Mieka being on a leash in a lot of places. Aside from being 14 weeks .Number 1 reason is other people's dogs you cannot control how other dogs may approach your own. So it's better to safe than sorry considering we're talking about a member of the family. But as soon as we're in a safe atmosphere by my judgment then the leash always comes off for fun . I will always want her to know that I control where we go and when. But I do like to be safe givin you don't know the outcome of every outing.

HAPPY NEWYEARS!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

matt0300 said:


> I have never had a dog I trusted off a lead till I got Liam, my current dog. He is 8 months old and does great off a lead. He doesnt like to go more than 15 ft away from me. When he was about 10 weeks he would stop and get distracted, I would just keep walking and not look back or call him. Eventually he just learned he needed to stay close or else he will get left behind.


 
Wish my now 5yo male GSD had a little bit of that in him. But no, just the opposite - when he was 4mo he would just go off exploring by himsel - check in once in a while but very bold and independent - almost fearless and go up to anyone and everything with an intense curiosity. 

Took a LOT of training to reel him in and now he will listed very well to come and heel but you can tell that he still wants to be able to go exploring. Very bold dog!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like pack drive for this reason. Most dogs with* strong pack drive* can still be bold and confident, yet not want to be wandering off on their own. My pup wasn't what I'd call clingy, but did have a need to be with others, just because the other dogs or humans were fun! He has always had a great recall(I never had a line on him unless we were off property) He was(is) also very *biddable*. I think those strengths bode well for an instinctive strong recall.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I trust both my dogs off lead anywhere. I have worked them off lead since they came home to me. 

Zefra I trust more than Stark because she is more focused on me and is totally more biddable. I have called Zefra off of geese, squirrels, rabbits, etc. with ease. She has a super fast recall or drop on command so I have no issues.

Stark is slow going and although has never taken off on me and I don't believe will ever take off, he does however give me the "in a minute" routine and will sniff for a few more seconds before coming to me, or get distracted mid run by a smell and slow down. He wears a e-collar for this reason and a few others (he is handler sensitive and the e-collar distances me from the correction).


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

No way, he's a teenager


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Nope, not a single one of them.. And I have a really good recall on all of them.. But I do know I'm no match when it comes to wildlife!


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I trust all my dogs off-leash. We do extensive hiking and backpacking off-leash and have encountered most kinds of wildlife from rabbits to deer/elk/moose and bear...I think the only thing I haven't run into with dogs is a cougar. The rabbits are the hardest actually! LOL

I don't let them off-leash in more populated areas, though. It's not that I don't trust my dogs, it's that I don't trust myself to watch them closely enough or other people to not do something stupid. It would only take a moment for my dog to dart out in traffic or whatever. The distances are just much closer than with wildlife, even playing fetch in an unfenced park or something.

I'm also conscious of other people, because I know that I am always a little wary when I encounter an off-leash dog, even when it appears to be under control. I've just had too many experiences where a dog is in a heel or playing fetch and then spins off to come visit me as its owner helplessly calls it. I don't like it, so I won't subject others to it if I can help it. My dogs stay on leash on popular hiking trails for this reason as well; it's only when we get out into the remote areas that I let them off.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

WD has a rock solid recall. He is only on leash in high traffic areas and to maintain his leash manners.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

RowdyDogs said:


> I don't let them off-leash in more populated areas, though. It's not that I don't trust my dogs, it's that I don't trust myself to watch them closely enough or other people to not do something stupid. It would only take a moment for my dog to dart out in traffic or whatever. The distances are just much closer than with wildlife, even playing fetch in an unfenced park or something.
> 
> I'm also conscious of other people, because I know that I am always a little wary when I encounter an off-leash dog, even when it appears to be under control. I've just had too many experiences where a dog is in a heel or playing fetch and then spins off to come visit me as its owner helplessly calls it. I don't like it, so I won't subject others to it if I can help it. My dogs stay on leash on popular hiking trails for this reason as well; it's only when we get out into the remote areas that I let them off.


I totally agree and find this very respectful. Just because I *trust* my dog off leash does not mean he *is* off leash. I've encountered people who act like they have something to prove, having their dogs off leash. Too often it's these dogs that charge over to mine, hackles up and spitting, and they have to chase them down to get them under control. I keep my dogs on leash more often than I need to or am required too, but having a male GSD I know most people are already leery of him. I let his behavior set a good example and he doesn't need to be off leash to prove that he can be obedient and neutral to other dogs and people in high traffic areas.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree, though that around people, I hook up the umbilical cord so the people think I have her under control, LOL. Again, Babs, well, it is more than just a recall, it is a bond. And it isn't a scaredy bond. It is like I talk to her in paragraphs, and she knows what I want. I know what she wants by just looking at her. She knows what I want before I ever say anything. 

I could call her off a deer or rabbit in full flight, as I could and did with her mother. It's like I know her inside out. 

I walked her mother off lead through a bunch of drunks smoking outside of the bar. No problem. Scary only in that if one of the drunks did something really dumb, then well, the umbilical cord wasn't there, and Arwen would have just dodged out of the yayhoo's way. But she was heeling, and I am not sure if they were even aware that she was off lead. 

Now both of these I had CDs and RAs on. Working a dog off lead in a ring is not the same as taking them out in the real world. The ring has fencing that any self-respecting GSD could step over, but they don't, well mine haven't so far. There are distractions, but they are not like the distractions of being off lead on the sidewalk, when there are cars, a stray dog or cat, squirrels, humans, and the like. 

One night I was heeling with Babs off lead, and a cop came out of nowhere running right at us. We were heeling, so I just put my hand down and closed on her collar. She didn't do anything though. 

The other night we were out and she was walking about 10 - 15 feet ahead of me. Why? I don't know. She was quicker in the snow I guess. But when I called to her to find heel, she did. But as I say, there is good communication between us, I can say, "stay out of the street" and she will, "stay out of the mud", and she will go the route of the sidewalk panels away from the mud. It's uncanny how we understand each other. 

Today I told her to "Go with her" when I was at the vet. And she did. It is not something I train for. None of it really. I was holding her while the vet tech was learning how to draw blood. This takes more sticks than usual. Another vet tech was in there, and Babs kept giving her kisses. Weird. I was letting her because she was being good and not acting overly afraid or anything. The woman getting the kisses told me then that she told them that I was a good holder and that I wouldn't have let anything happen. Uhm, so I was supposed to be keeping her from eating the lady with the needle? Glad we were clear on that before the fact. 

But the dog is seven. If she was eight months old, it would be a little different. I suppose you really should know your dog well enough to trust them somewhat by the time they are seven when you have had them their whole lives. Or, you should know your dog well enough not to trust them in certain situations by the time they are seven. The number of Oh Shoot! moments when the dog totally surprises you should go way down to practically nill by then.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I've encountered people who act like they have something to prove, having their dogs off leash. Too often it's these dogs that charge over to mine, hackles up and spitting, and they have to chase them down to get them under control.


This has been my experience as well. Seriously, what is a leash? I've read multiple postings on these very forums in the last week or so where people couldn't keep their dogs under control with a leash or even in their own homes. I also trust my dogs to respond to any command I give them, regardless of a piece of rope attaching us, because I've never used that piece of rope to force obedience. If they're obedient on a 10ft line 100% of the time, they'll be obedient without one. We practice both with (in public places) and without (in safe places).

Seriously, I'm a professional horse trainer who weighs about 120 pounds at 5'8", so not a lot of muscle. I also have a spinal injury that limits my upper body strength. My lightest horse weighs 900 pounds. No way I can overpower him. Dogs aren't any different. It's a mental game, not a physical one.

I am 100% sure that I could not stop my GSD from doing whatever he wanted, if he was really set on it. I'm about 80% sure I couldn't keep my other 3 (who weigh about half as much) from it as well. Physical strength is not my strong suit, because of said injury. But if you train them right, physical strength should be fairly irrelevant.

FWIW, I hate it when dogs lunge at me and mine when said aggressive dogs are on a leash as well. I just feel safer approaching a leashed dog because there's some element of physical control, and it doesn't raise red flags approaching them because like 98% of dogs are leashed. Loose dogs always raise those red flags unless I know them or I recognize official insignia (LEO, SAR, etc.--but even those dogs are usually on leash unless working, IME), just because I've had so many bad experiences.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I treat it in a case-by-case basis. Echo's recall is 100% and he's never actually given me reason to doubt him, but if we're in an environment where he might get distracted or it might be uncomfortable to others (at the beach if there's a lot of other dogs around, a lot of people around, or somewhere where there's heavy traffic) I tend to keep him on leash just to be safe.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Liesje said:


> I totally agree and find this very respectful. Just because I *trust* my dog off leash does not mean he *is* off leash. I've encountered people who act like they have something to prove, having their dogs off leash. Too often it's these dogs that charge over to mine, hackles up and spitting, and they have to chase them down to get them under control. I keep my dogs on leash more often than I need to or am required too, but having a male GSD I know most people are already leery of him. I let his behavior set a good example and he doesn't need to be off leash to prove that he can be obedient and neutral to other dogs and people in high traffic areas.


PERFECT response!!!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Well I'll specify that I think it's impossible to have 100% trust in an animal like a dog in regards to recall. BUT, both of my dogs have proven to me enough that I can trust them as much as it's possible for me to trust dogs. I've called both of mine off wildlife when they've been mid-chase. A high enough pitched and loud enough "HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" does the trick. 

I am not sure I'd trust Elsa off-leash somewhere like a city or something. Her focus and drive isn't as strong as Medo's. When he's in drive and focused on me there isn't anything in the world that will pry it off me other than a glace away at the absolute worst. I've been offf-leash heeling at parks and literally had dogs run up to him and shove him and he didn't so much as blink an eye.

For parks and hikes I'm usually off-leash, but always somewhat paranoid of the "what ifs" out there so will leash them if there are a bunch of other people.

Medo is e-collar trained for recall. I need to use it on Elsa too and I probably would never leash them again.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Liesje said:


> I totally agree and find this very respectful. Just because I *trust* my dog off leash does not mean he *is* off leash. I've encountered people who act like they have something to prove, having their dogs off leash. Too often it's these dogs that charge over to mine, hackles up and spitting, and they have to chase them down to get them under control. I keep my dogs on leash more often than I need to or am required too, but having a male GSD I know most people are already leery of him. I let his behavior set a good example and he doesn't need to be off leash to prove that he can be obedient and neutral to other dogs and people in high traffic areas.


Do not even get me started on these people!!! THere is some guy who has a blue heeler that lives somewhere in our neighborhood and he walks his dog through the neighborhood OFF LEASH all the time...and the dog doesn't stay by this guys side, he runs a muck...ROUTINELY comes in our yard to pee on our bushes and snoopes in our windows. We have floor to ceiling windows and our dogs go insane when the dog comes into our yard. We've encountered him on walks before and while he calls the dog back to him, Medo and Elsa go prety batty when they see him and we've gotten some REALLY snide comments from him about them. Finally one day my husband just went totally off on him and what an arse munch he was. We haven't seen him on our street since then........coincidence? Who knows, but if the obscene yelling resulted in him not coming on our street anymore then I'm all for it (as much as I do NOT condone my DH usually acting like that, enough was enough!)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

See, I would work with one off-lead at a time, but no way would I do two. I only got two eyes, and they don't work independently. Those what-if's would take all the enjoyment out of whatever I was doing. 

But when I am out with a dog, or if I take two out somewhere and leave one in the vehicle and switch off, that is my bonding time with that individual dog. I prefer to work them separate.


----------

